# Sbri e la neve



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Io non amo la neve in sè.
E' fredda, bagnata.
Ma...
Arriva la grande nevicata.
Sono per strada, dovrei andare dritta a casa finchè non diventa un problema 
girare, parcheggiare la macchina.
Ma...
mi allontano invece, vado incontro alla tormenta, verso strade poco frequentate.
E la neve corre incontro a me,
apro un poco il finestrino e la sento cadere.
Bianchi fiocchi che arrivano all'improvviso dal cielo scuro.
E' tutto attutito, ogni rumore, anche quello delle gomme sull'asfalto.
E' tutto un vorticare, un volare, un avvolgere.
Vado piano, sono tranquilla, guido sicura
vado avanti e attorno a me tutto cambia.
Non ci sono più le forme, non ci sono più i colori.
Non c'è nemmeno più la strada.
Sono lì sola, rilassata, nella mia bolla calda in mezzo a tutta quella neve.
E dal finestrino mi arriva il suo odore.
L'odore delle nuvole dalle quali è caduta, dell'aria che ha attraversato.
Nuvole che sono arrivate da lontano.
E mi è impossibile pensare a qualunque altra cosa.
E' così magico quel cancellare progressivo ogni traccia di realtà.
Come se un pennello gigantesco ridisegnasse tutto.
Avrei girato così per ore.
E adesso... che vedo quegli ammassi sporchi, infangati 
che agonizzano in rivoli ai lati delle strade, non vedo l'ora che spariscano.
Non è più la mia neve quella, non è più neve.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Sono descrizioni,sensazioni, che non conosco. Intuisco, percepisco. 

La sicilia offre altro, il mare. Quello di qualche giorno fa era in tempesta, è raro vederlo così, raro vederlo nel luogo della mia infanzia, bellissimo da guardare, ma fa paura.


----------

